# 14.11.2010 دراسة: النساء أسوأ من الرجال في ركن السيارة



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2010)

* 14.11.2010 *

* دراسة: النساء أسوأ من الرجال في ركن السيارة *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: من يتقن ركن السيارة، المرأة أو الرجل؟ _

* أشارت دراسة علمية حديثة أجرتها جامعة بوخوم الألمانية إلى أن النساء أسوأ  في ركن السيارة من الرجال. وحتى النساء ذوات سنوات من الخبرة في قيادة  السيارات يفتقرن إلى الثقة الكافية في النفس لكي يتقنّ هذه المهمة بنجاح  وبسرعة.*





لا  يوجد حكم مسبق حول النساء أكثر شيوعاً من كونهن أسوأ في قيادة السيارة من  الرجال. ومن أجل معرفة مدى صحة هذا الحكم المسبق بشكل نهائي، قامت باحثة  علم النفس البيولوجي في جامعة بوخوم الألمانية، كلاوديا فولف، بدراسة  لتفنيد هذه "الأسطورة". وفعلاً أثبتت دراستها صحة هذا الحكم المسبق، وأن  الأساطير لا تأتي من نسج الخيال فقط.​ *إخفاء هدف التجربة سر نجاحها*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  تقول باحثة علم النفس البيولوجي كلاوديا فولف: القدرة على تخيل المحيط يساعد على اتقان ركن السيارة_وتمحورت  أبحاث كلاوديا فولف حول الآلية الدماغية التي تنشط عند القيام بركن  السيارة وكذلك الفرق في هذه الآلية لدى الرجال والنساء. وخلصت الدراسة إلى  وجود عاملين مهمين يلعبان دوراً لدى القيام بركن السيارة، بغض النظر عن جنس  السائق، كما تقول الباحثة الألمانية: "العامل الأول هو الحس المكانيّ، أما  العامل الثاني فهو تقييم الذات، وخصوصاً اعتقاد المرء بكونه سائقاً جيداً  أو سيئاً".​ وأجرت  فولف اختباراتها على 17 سائقاً مبتدئاً و48 سائقاً ذي خبرة، تم اختيارهم  بشكل متساو من كلا الجنسين. ويتلخص الاختبار في ركن سيارة في مساحات مختلفة  الحجم وبطرق متعددة. وراعت الباحثة في اختيارها لسيارة التجربة البحث عن  طراز لم يسبق لأي شخص من عينة التجربة قيادته. وتوضح كلاوديا فولف أن سبب  هذا هو رغبتها في ضمان "إمكانية مقارنة المعطيات، وهذا ممكن فقط إذا قام  السائقون بركن سيارة لم يسبق لهم الجلوس فيها من قبل". وعلاوة على هذا قامت  الباحثة أيضاً بإخفاء غرض التجربة عن أفراد العينة، وذلك لمنع وقوع  السيدات تحت ضغط أو إحساسهن بالتوتر، ولمنع ذلك من تشجيع الرجال وتعزيز  ثقتهم في أنفسهم أثناء ركن السيارة.​ *ركن السيارة يبدأ في الدماغ*​ نتائج  الدراسة أظهرت أن الرجال حققوا نتائج أفضل من النساء، حتى مع اختلاف  المساحة المتاحة لركن السيارة أو طريقة ركنها. أما بالنسبة لسرعة ركن  السيارة أو دقتها فدلت الدراسة على فروق واضحة بين الرجال والنساء. فالنساء  احتجن إلى دقيقة كاملة بالمتوسط أكثر من الرجال لركن السيارة، بينما سجلت  دقة إيقاف الرجال للسيارة في المساحة المتاحة ارتفاعاً نسبته 3 بالمائة عن  النساء.​ وتستنتج  باحثة علم النفس البيولوجي بجامعة بوخوم أن الرجال يستطيعون التعامل  عقلياً مع إدارة السيارة بشكل أسرع من النساء، كما أوضح اختبار الدوران  العقلي، الذي تشرحه كلاوديا فولف بالقول: "في هذا الاختبار يطلب من الفرد  مقارنة أشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد مع بعضها البعض والتفريق بين الأشكال  المتطابقة والأشكال التي لا تعدو كونها انعكاساً في المرآة".​ وبشكل  عملي في الشارع تقول فولف إن هذا القدرة تسمح للسائق برؤية محيطه في  مخيلته، مثل موقع السيارات المركونة بالنسبة لسيارته، أو بعد الرصيف عن  عجلات السيارة، وكيفية تغير هذا الموقف عند تحريكه للسيارة.​ *القيادة فن وذوق... وتحدي*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الدراسة أظهرة أن الفرق بين الرجال والنساء واضح فيما يتعلق بركن السيارة_وبحسب  كلاوديا فولف، فإن معضلة النساء في ركن السيارة تبدأ منذ حصولهن على رخصة  القيادة، مضيفة أنه "عندما يكون المرء سائقاً مبتدئاً، فإن حسه المكاني  يكون سيئاً، وبالتالي فهو يركن السيارة بشكل سيء ... النتيجة هي ملاحظته  لنقاط الضعف هذه، ما يضعف الثقة بالنفس في المرات المقبلة، مؤدياً بالنهاية  إلى ضعف عام في القدرة على ركن السيارة".​ حتى  ازدياد خبرة سائقات السيارة لا يعني بالضرورة ازدياد ثقتهن في أنفسهن،  بحسب نتائج دراسة كلاوديا فولف، خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالمهمات التي تطلب  تناسقاً حركياً مثل ركن السيارة، إذ إن الأحكام المسبقة حول ضعف النساء في  ركن السيارة تجّذرت في عقليتهن، وأضعفت من ثقتهن في قدرتهن على ركن  السيارة.​ وتوصي  باحثة علم النفس البيولوجي سائقات السيارات بالنظر إلى مهمة ركن السيارة  كتحد، وليس كتهديد. لكن من ستكون قادرة على تعزيز ثقتها بنفسها والمجازفة  ببعض الضرر لسياراتها من أجل إتقان ركن السيارة، خصوصاً في ظل غلاء تكاليف  إصلاحات السيارات في ألمانيا؟​  ما ليش ذنب هيا قالت كدة..ههههههههههه


كلاوس دويزه\د\ب\14\11​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ركن السيارة يبدأ في الدماغ*
> *نتائج الدراسة أظهرت أن الرجال حققوا نتائج أفضل من النساء، حتى مع اختلاف المساحة المتاحة لركن السيارة أو طريقة ركنها. أما بالنسبة لسرعة ركن السيارة أو دقتها فدلت الدراسة على فروق واضحة بين الرجال والنساء*



​
يا سلام هههههههههههه

بردو هنسوق وهنركن هههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو للمعلومة الرائعة​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياريته في ركن السياره بس
ده في كل حاجه
تسلم ايديك استاذي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ياريته في ركن السياره بس
> ده في كل حاجه
> تسلم ايديك استاذي*




فدانا فدانا 

المهم احنا بخير هههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ازدياد خبرة سائقات السيارة لا يعني بالضرورة ازدياد ثقتهن في أنفسهن، بحسب نتائج دراسة كلاوديا فولف، خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالمهمات التي تطلب تناسقاً حركياً مثل ركن السيارة،​*




*موضوع ومعلومات جميله جدا
شكرا أخى كليــــمو
سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> فدانا فدانا
> 
> المهم احنا بخير هههههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههههه
انتوا بخير
واحنا نولع
صح يابت :act23:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *
> ههههههههههههههه
> انتوا بخير
> واحنا نولع
> صح يابت :act23:​*


 
الحارس ربنا

ارمى تكالك على الله هههههههههههه​*
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحارس ربنا
> 
> ارمى تكالك على الله هههههههههههه​*
> *




*بركاتك يا حجه ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (16 نوفمبر 2010)

لالا ده حرام فيه ستات كتير
 بتسوق وبتركن احس من الرجاله
ديه تفرقه عنصريه
ميرسي كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بقى اتحدى اى راجل فى الركنه 

هههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااا كليمو
​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​
> يا سلام هههههههههههه
> 
> بردو هنسوق وهنركن هههههههههههه
> ...



لو انا وزير السير

كنت منعتكم من السواقة

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco

هههههههههههههه

انا مش بعتمد الا على الدراسات

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لو الدراسة قالت كل حاجة يبقى ماشي
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن يا جيوفاني

بس قليلين الشطار

عادة الرجالة كلهم شطار 

بنتكلم بالمسألة دي بس


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن يا كاندي تكوني اشطر حتى 
من الرجالة.
 بس دي واحد على 5000


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*لالا بجد ديه تفرقة عنصرية*

*هههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا كليمو على المعلومات *

*دمت بود*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

> لو انا وزير السير
> 
> كنت منعتكم من السواقة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 
انا عندى حل اسرع واسهل يا كليمو

روح عيش فى السعودية ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا عندى حل اسرع واسهل يا كليمو
> 
> روح عيش فى السعودية ههههههههههههههه​



بتعرفي؟؟

فكرة  حلوة

لحسن يموت الواحد بحادث سيارة

على الطريق هناك ما فيش ستات تسوق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## red_pansy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فى الركن بسسسسسسس دا فى السواقة كلهااااااا 

بس بقولك اييييييية انا ناوية اتعلم قريب بلاش كدة تجبولى احباااااااااط 

هاتعلم يعنى هاتعلم وان شاء الله هاعرف اسوق الاول وبعد كدة لو عشت هاركن  ههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2010)

لا استنو بقى لما مينا يعلمنى السواقة هتتفرجو كل يوم على حادثة شكل مش ركن سيارة وكلام فاضى


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *لالا بجد ديه تفرقة عنصرية*
> 
> *هههههههههه*
> 
> ...



لا عنصرية ولا شي

دي الحقيقية يا بنتي

اسئلي والدتك

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فى الركن بسسسسسسس دا فى السواقة كلهااااااا
> ...




ماشي يا ستي اتعلمي

بس تبقي شاوريلنا من بعيد

حتى نستخبى

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ابسوتي

الله ينجي مصر منك
ههههههههههههههههه
بعد ما يعلمك مينا السواقة
حرام الظاهر مينا طيب كتير
مش بيعرفكم
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه ده يعني نركب ناقه
هههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا كليمو ربنا يباركك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (18 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
مشكورر كتيرركليمووو
على الموضوع الروووعة اوى 
اكتر شئ فعلا بنعانى منه 
هى سواقت وركن السيارات 
وخاصة النساء و ما يفعلون 
ههههههههههههههه
واليكم بعض الركنات المميزة للنساء 



 







 



 



 



 



 



​


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه عندك حق 
وجملتى الى دايماً اقولها ( وراء كل ازمة مرور امرأة تقود سيارة ) 
فى منهم شاطرين بس قليل اوىى هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ايه ده يعني نركب ناقه
> هههههههههههههههه
> مرسي يا كليمو ربنا يباركك



يعني أأمن لينا لو سمحتم

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
> مشكورر كتيرركليمووو
> على الموضوع الروووعة اوى
> اكتر شئ فعلا بنعانى منه
> ...



وشهد شاهد من اهله

ههههههههههههههه

مشكووورة يا نور

الرب يبارك فيكِ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههه عندك حق
> وجملتى الى دايماً اقولها ( وراء كل ازمة مرور امرأة تقود سيارة )
> فى منهم شاطرين بس قليل اوىى هههههههههههه



تمام يا زميلة

مشكورة للأعتراف

ههههههههههههههه
​


----------

